# Database Discussions > Reporting Services >  Adding up Total Lines only

## pixie_1

Hi Everyone

Basically I am using a matrix and I have 6 child Row groups.
The problem that I have is that I have a revenue filed  (subtotal) that has been calculated AS a Total. So when I go to create a Total it simply adds up the revenue field for every row.

What I would like to be able to do is ADD UP just the SubTotal Lines to create a Total.

Is this possible?

----------

